# Remplazo P4nk60



## ernestogn (Oct 24, 2009)

gente, estoy tratando de reparar , como para ir aprendiendo un poco mas , una fuente conmutada de una impresora , el caso es que vengo rastreando el circuito y midiendo componentes , hasta ahora encontre 3 diodos comunes en corto, un condensador imfladito y un mosfet severamente tostado y medio explotado , 
el transistorcito en cuestión es un 
*P4NK60ZFP
Descrito como 
N-CHANNEL 600V 1.76ohm 4ATO-220/FP/DPAK/IPAK/D2PAK/I2PAK
Zener-Protected 
SuperMESHPower 
MOSFET*
A lo que pregunto , me pueden recomendar un reemplazo que se consiga en el interior?
estoy bastante poco familiarizado con los mosfet y encima es es "zener protected"

El integrado que maneja el sistemanita no se cual es , por que es un montaje superficial y ni se lee ,a ver si consigo una mejor lupa y logro leer la descpcion.
ahora si pude, SG6846 , por lo menos puedo ahora intentar medirle algo a la vuelta..

La respuesta del tio google asusta , como unico resultado a la pregunta "reemplazo p4nk60" obtengo una pagina en RUSO!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2009)

El MOSFET ese no parece ser ninguna cosa muy rara. Lo único llamativo que se le ve en el esquema es que tiene esos dos zeners "back to back" entre G y S.

Te diría que lo podés reemplazar casi con cualquier otro que consigas (sin ver el circuito no se puede asegurar), que sea de canal N, con la misma distribución de patas (o si no, a doblarlas), con una potencia y corriente igual o superior y una Rdson igual o inferior.

Suena a mucho requisito, pero la mayoría de los MOSFETS que vas a conseguir cumplen todo. La otra opción es que pongas una lista de los que conseguís y elegir de ahí.

Otra cosa: Los "diodos comunes"... ¿Estás seguro de que no eran de los rápidos? Mirá que de afuera se ven iguales. Leé el número.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 25, 2009)

Diodos tiene 4 comunes , 1n4001 , en el puente rectificador de la entrada , despues , en la etapa secundaria tiene si 2 diodos rapidos, que por lo menos miden como deve ser su continudad directa e inversa, asi como los dos diodos rapidos Fr103 que esta pegados al Mosfet.
me desconcerto lo de los dos zener entre s y g , pero si a vos te parece le meto un mosfet de fuente atx que tengo por aqui y aviso de que color es el humo que sale.

devo decir que la fuente que estoy analizando algo raro en su construccion tenia:
 3 diodos en corto , se fundio literalmente la bobinita de la entrada y las patas del mosfet actuaron de fusible , *el fusible , como si nada,*.

El circuito de la fuente se parece mucho , pero  mucho a la aplicaicon tipica del integrado modulador en configuracion 32 +16 , adjunto imagen


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2009)

ernestogn dijo:


> se fundio literalmente la bobinita de la entrada y las patas del mosfet actuaron de fusible , *el fusible , como si nada,*.


_Un transistor es la mejor forma de proteger a un fusible_, reza el dicho...
Y si es un transistor caro protege mejor, agrego a título personal .



ernestogn dijo:


> Diodos tiene 4 comunes , 1n4001 , en el puente rectificador de la entrada...


Cambiá los 4, que por lo que cuestan no vale la pena arriesgarse a que el cuarto esté medio cachuzo y falle después.

Por tu falla, hubo una corriente *grande* en el lado del MOSFET. Pudo ser que el integrado fallara y dejara "pegado" al MOSFET (conduciendo) y con eso se quemó finalmente y quedó en corto, corriente alta en el primario del trafo (chequeá que esté sano), vuela el puente de diodos, etc.
El controlador puede estar bien, y haber recibido la orden de alargar el ancho del pulso desde el opto que hace la realimentación. Revisá también esa partecita.
Puede estar todo en orden y simplemente fue un exceso de consumo lo que desató la catarata de calamidades. Medí, cambiá lo que haya que cambiar y contá de qué color sale humo (un foquito en serie con la entrada te puede ayudar a que no vuele todo si hay problemas).

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 31, 2009)

tengo un PFB2N60 , podra reemaplazar al esquivo P4nk60, 
¿que me dicen? 
tiene mayor RDS pero , bueno , es lo que hay a mano
mañana si tengo tiempo hago el ensayo de humo!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2009)

2A (2N60) contra 13 y pico (4nk60)...

Quizá, y sólo quizá, fucione sin pedirle casi corriente. Sólo tal vez llegue a soportar la fuente en vacío o con una mínima carga.
Definitivamente no te aconsejo usarlo, pero si es por ver de qué color sale humo, dale.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 1, 2009)

si es por la corriente de salida , a mi me parece un poco exagerado mas de 13 amperes , si la fuente en cuestión esta etiquetada como de 32V 500mA y 16v 350mA
vamos a ver que pasa , 
si no cual poner? de uso común y que se pueda conseguir??


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2009)

Probá con el de 2A y comentá el resultado, entonces.



ernestogn dijo:


> si no cual poner? de uso común y que se pueda conseguir??


Vas a la casa de electrónica que tengas cerca y pedís un MOSFET canal N de 10A o más y de un voltaje adecuado. No debe costar más de 4 o 5 pesos. Como mucho, 7 u 8. Y ojo con la distribución de pines 

Saludos


----------

